# cannot start phone screenshot included



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

When I power up my phone, this is the screen that comes up. I've tried everything to fix it. Any suggestions?


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

You need to ODIN your phone. There are several threads on how to do it in the developer section.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

jason821 said:


> When I power up my phone, this is the screen that comes up. I've tried everything to fix it. Any suggestions?


What ROM were you running? We're you running the stock ROM?


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've tried every single Odin option including the samsung flashing utility. All seem to flash fine but when I power up the phone the same thing happens.


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I was on the Odin package of gummycharged gbe1.5.

I have verizon sending me a replacement. Nothing seems to get it out of this funk.


----------



## rj57 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had that same set of recovery errors when I flashed back to stock with Odin.What worked for me was to wipe cache, then wipe data/factory reset, and then reboot. It came back up normally after that.


----------

